# Hunting dog



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Dogs hunting


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice looking dogs.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Were you're dogs pointing on there own or did you have to encourage it? I'm still trying to work our out with mine.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

PM sent- it will happen- don't fret about it.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I love my wirehair, he is one heck of an athlete.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol I had to take a double take at the first photo. It looked like one dog sniffing the other dogs butt on my phone. 

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wouldn't be the first time- but they both would rather sniff the cat's butt


----------

